# Creeis adecuado comprar licencia de Taxi en los tiempos que corren?



## EdenHazard (18 Oct 2013)

Hola. Espero que éste tema vaya aquí. Una de las opciones que contemplo (ad+ de lo que comentaba de coger un piso baratisimo allá donde los vendan...) es comprar una licencia de Taxi. La zona de la que hablo no es una gran ciudad, si no una ciudad pequeña de unos 20.000 habitantes. Todavía no tienen radiotaxi y el precio de la licencia con coche incluído es casi de 50.000

Yo no tengo esa cantidad así que hablamos de pagarle una entrada y luego mensualidades y es interesante pero claro yo me quedaría con muy poco dinero, de manera que si tuviera un golpe con el coche o éste "muriera" estaría jodido...

El caso es que yo para "vivir" necesito sobre 1400 euros y él me asegura que en el peor mes que hizo sacó 1500 y en la mayoría entre 2.000 y 3.000 (claro, trabajando unas 13-15 horas)

Estoy preparando el BTP y resulta que hoy mismo leía que en principio alguien que tiene una licencia está obligado a:

1-Contratar a alguien (que yo sepa esto no lo hace casi nadie...¿o si?)
2-No se puede transferir (sin embargo no paro de ver gente vendiéndola)

Yo estoy en paro y poder trabajar y comenzar a cotizar e ingresar algo de dinero sería tremendo para mí, pero es arriesgado por esos dos puntos y por el poco margen de error que tendría ya que tengo que pagar una alta entrada...

Una de las cosas que pensé fue ir hasta la zona y quedarme una mañana a ver qué tráfico de clientes hay, pero tampoco tengo claro que eso me resuelva mis dudas. ¿Vosotros qué creeis? Gracias por la atención.


----------



## adelalamo22 (18 Oct 2013)

El día menos pensado, Montoro liberaliza en sector y se os va a quedar una cara a todos los que tengais licencias que va a ser para verlo....


----------



## Barros_1988 (18 Oct 2013)

Yo no lo haria, cualquier dia tienen que regular eso, no tiene ninguna lógica lo que se pide por una licencia


----------



## favelados (18 Oct 2013)

Mejor prueba unas semanas en esa ciudad conduciendo el taxi de otro


----------



## euriborfree (18 Oct 2013)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> El día menos pensado, Montoro liberaliza en sector y se os va a quedar una cara a todos los que tengais licencias que va a ser para verlo....



Eso mismo iba a decir yo, las concesiones administrativas tienen ese problema, que un buen dia un tipo decide que no vale nada, te cambia las reglas del juego, y has pagado 50000 euros por un coche de segunda mano y un "papelito" que solo vale para enmarcarlo.

busque "ley onmibus", hace ya unos años de eso


----------



## kikelon (18 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo un amigo que se metió a taxista hace menos de un año. Es un tipo muy currante que venía del sector de las reformas, se hartó de ir de ERE en ERE y se sacó permiso, compró licencia a un quasi-jubileta con Toyota Prius includo y rebaja muy jugosa, y ahí está, ganándose la vida. Es cierto que tiene mucho don de gentes y cae muy bien enseguida con lo que tiene muchos servicios fijos, gente que lo llama siempre cuando viene a la ciudad, etc, así que en parada para poco, valga la redundancia. Diria que es todo un poco como uno sea de serio con su horario, él mismo dice que hay un montón de taxistas que de la parada y dándole al pico arreglando el pais no salen y que así no se puede.


----------



## EdenHazard (18 Oct 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones. A mí lo que me da miedo ahora especialmente es lo que comentáis muchos: "el día menos pensado las normativas de licencias cambian" o cambian determinadas normativas y la cara de gilipuertas puede ser importante...


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Oct 2013)

No te lo aconsejo, este tipo de negocios, objeto de envidias y que un día de estos la administración te aplastará, sinceramente no vale la pena, tengo un buen padre de amigo que se ha jubilado a los 64 de taxista, y los últimos 3 años, no ha tenido prácticamente nada de trabajo.


----------



## alvysinger (18 Oct 2013)

Te miente, en una ciudad de menos de 50000, aquí serían 20000, la gente no coge taxis. Yo no lo haría, siendo generoso no pasarías de 600 euros al mes. Ponte a hacer cuentas; gasolina, cabreos, noches, mañanas... Los únicas licencias de taxis que merecen la pena son las cercanas a los aeropuertos, por lo que siempre tendrán turisteo.


----------



## alvapost (18 Oct 2013)

Los tiempos que corren para el taxi son bastante malos, te comento un par de cosas desde Bilbao en un sector que he conocido bastante bien.

Ha habido una gran burbuja en el taxi :: y en epocas de bonanza se vendian las licencias entorno a los 180.000 euros, ahora he llegado a ver por 120-110 mil euros. Antes se vendian las licencias por orden, tu te jubilabas o lo querias dejar y se ponian en lista con un orden riguroso y ahora se que por la crisis la gente las vende a su bola y se puede negociar bastante. Harias bien en mirar otras ofertas y ver si se puede negociar, hay algunos que incluyen contactos en empresas que te proporcionan ciertas carreras seguras al mes

En Bilbao tenian un limite maximo de trabajo de 12 horas al dia, descansar un dia a la semana y trabajar un fin de semana si y otro no. Miratelo bien en tu ciudad

Comprueba que se pueda contratar a alguien para que trabaje con tu licencia o como socio trabajando 12 horas cada uno por ejemplo por que hay sitios en los que no se puede.

La idea de acercarte a una parada o zona es cojonuda, no escatimes tiempo ni esfuerzo en estudiar la viabilidad del proyecto y si puedes habla con algun taxista, si no conoces a ninguno no dudes en pagar por la informacion que necesites, sera dinero bien invertido.


----------



## iron1980 (18 Oct 2013)

guadate el dinero y espera que la cosa se relage


----------



## rafasx (18 Oct 2013)

La idea que tengo es que los negocios pequeños se los van a ir quedando los grandes que arrebañan las migajas por falta de cosas mejores. Ojala me equivoque pero es lo que veo.


----------



## perejil (18 Oct 2013)

no 
no
no


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (18 Oct 2013)

en los tiempos que corren, es mejor sacarse la de caza...


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Oct 2013)

perejil dijo:


> no
> no
> no



En la parada que veo cuando doy un paseo hay 15 de media esperando, en Gijon.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wired (29 Oct 2013)

No tengo cifras, pero aquí en Zaragoza la situación ha cambiado bastante. 
Hace unos años había verdaderas peleas por coger taxis (los fines de semana en el centro) y era frecuente tener que volver a casa andando. 
Ahora no dejas de ver taxis con la luz verde toda la noche y te puedes permitir dejar pasar varios hasta parar un Prius.


----------



## Beornidas (30 Oct 2013)

Gastarse un dineral en una licencia de taxi, hoy en día es esto:







Ni se te ocurra, te quieren engañar, ni más ni menos (conozco el sector)


----------



## Moroso bancario (31 Oct 2013)

Beornidas dijo:


> Gastarse un dineral en una licencia de taxi, hoy en día es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso lo mismo.

Yo le recomiendo que coja esos 10.000 y se largue del país, seguro que le cunden mucho más.


----------



## Sigh (2 Nov 2013)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> El día menos pensado, Montoro liberaliza en sector y se os va a quedar una cara a todos los que tengais licencias que va a ser para verlo....



Y si no fuese por la cantidad de gente que habran timado con el tema de las licencias, harian muy bien en liberalizar el sector. Lo de los taxis en España es escandaloso por lo hiperregulado que esta, y no solo pagan el pato los taxistas, tambien los pagamos los consumidores, y los desempleados en general. Paises donde el sector esta liberalizado y son legales las compañias de taxis, pagan mucho menos por los servicios, hay mas gente trabajando y uno puede usar mas veces el taxi, por lo tanto a la larga se gana mas. En Reino Unido todo el mundo usa taxis a todas horas, porque todo funciona de perla e incluso son mas baratos que en España. En los paises exsovieticos mucha gente incluso utiliza taxis compartidos para ir al trabajo todos los dias.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 07:19 ----------




alvysinger dijo:


> Te miente, en una ciudad de menos de 50000, aquí serían 20000, la gente no coge taxis. Yo no lo haría, siendo generoso no pasarías de 600 euros al mes. Ponte a hacer cuentas; gasolina, cabreos, noches, mañanas... Los únicas licencias de taxis que merecen la pena son las cercanas a los aeropuertos, por lo que siempre tendrán turisteo.



No se como funciona en tu ciudad, pero en la mia las paradas de los aeropuertos estan reguladas y solo puedes ir a ellas los dias del mes que te toquen, normalmente cuatro.


----------



## max power (9 Nov 2013)

No conozco el sector pero, al igual que muchos otros, veo una amenaza brutal que un dia lo desregulen y la licencia sirva para limpiarte el culo y poco mas.

Lo mismo digo para las farmacias.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (10 Nov 2013)

Es que yo veo tal nivel de empufamiento, por decirlo así, y viendo lo que votan y a quién votan los taxistas, me resulta impensable que cambien el sistema de concesiones.

Enviado desde mi LG-P760 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Z4LMAN (10 Nov 2013)

El taxi en España es una mierda y ser taxista es de pobres...


----------



## jotace (11 Nov 2013)

El Taxi es una merienda de negros.
Aún así hay gente que gana dinero. Los hay que gestionan licencias de otros, los hay que tienen varias en propiedad, etc...
Pero meterse *a dia de hoy* en una licencia megacara es un riesgo, bueno, una seguridad de ruina. Si los que ya están establecidos están jodidos, *los que se endeuden estarán el triple*.
Ahora querían liberalizar el sector de los coches de alquiler con conductor, que básicamente son un taxi.
Quizás alguna licencia de algún pueblo con autovias, autopistas y polígonos industriales cerca. Esos taxis suelen trabajar para empresas, compañías de seguro, etc... y no mueven el coche si no hay servicio que realizar. Hace poco vi un taxi de pueblo que era un Crafter con nueve plazas. Un bicharraco de más de 40.000 pavels :8: 
Me quedé impresionado.


----------

